# Venison Questions



## jimf (Jun 21, 2012)

This is my first time smoking Deer.  I currently have a deer roast soaking in a Brine I found online at the West Virgina Trophy Hunters website (http://www.wvtrophyhunters.com/smoked_venison.htm)

1 cup non-iodized salt

1 Tbs sage

1 cup sugar

1 Tbs ground cloves

1 Tbs tarragon

1 Tbs soy sauce

4 Tbs black pepper

1 Tbs thyme

1 Tsp white pepper

2 bay leaves

The instructions on the website doesn't mention a rub.  Ive never smoked anything without a rub.  Is a rub necessary?

Also, their website says to shoot for an IT of 160-165.  This is consistent with other info I have found on SMF.  However I found a website that has a venison instructions and they say to shoot for 140 degrees.   For those of you who have smoked a venison roast, what IT do you aim for?  140-165 seems like a large range.     (http://www.oakridgebbq.com/2010/09/smoked-venison-roast.html)

Thanks for the input.

Jim


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never done a venison (elk, moose) roast on the smoker, but others have and the general consensus is being such a lean cut of meat they can tend to dry out and lots of people wrap or drape bacon on them.

You can use the search bar at the top for more threads.

Here's a couple links:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83297/elk

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109483/elk-roast

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78989/moose-and-pork-roast-timing-and-stuff


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 21, 2012)

never smoked on yet but all the ones I've had were on the med rare side. With that in mind I'd opt for the lower temps.


----------



## LanceR (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Jim. 

As jerseyhunter wrote I'd be looking at something more like rare to medium rare temps for a couple of reasons.  The biggest one is that even with brining I'd be concerned about 160-165 since I'd be afraid of winding up with a tough hunk of meat.  My experience with venison has been that due to the lack of the kind of fat marbling that beef and pork have it is far more sensitive to temperature as a component of toughness than domestic meat.

I will concede that brining generally gives you a more forgiving temperature window to work with, though.  140 will bring you in at roughly rare with 165 usually being a bit past medium.

As food for thought, unlike feedlot beef or pork every deer is different in terms of age, condition, diet etc.  Cooking a sirlion roast from a 1-1/2 year class farm district doe is a lot more forgiving than a rump or neck roast from a 3-1/2 year class buck taken in the deep woods at the end of the rut.  I keep the circumstances under which the critter was harvested in mind when making cooking decision.

Please check back later and let us know what you decided and how it turned out.

Lance


----------



## lilricky (Jun 21, 2012)

LanceR said:


> Hi Jim.
> 
> As jerseyhunter wrote I'd be looking at something more like rare to medium rare temps for a couple of reasons.  The biggest one is that even with brining I'd be concerned about 160-165 since I'd be afraid of winding up with a tough hunk of meat.  My experience with venison has been that due to the lack of the kind of fat marbling that beef and pork have it is far more sensitive to temperature as a component of toughness than domestic meat.
> 
> ...


Well put. I would really go more towards the 165 if ie was taken wild.


----------



## jimf (Jun 21, 2012)

Great info. Thanks LanceR. I'll post Picts and a follow up afterwards. Ill take if off at 160


----------



## deersmoker58 (Jun 21, 2012)

You didnt mention what cut of meat the roast was from, however the same practice for beef is followed.  Unless it is a tough cut like the shoulder or brisket with lots of connective tissue then you smoke it like a sirloin or top round. Not sure about brineing...as you don't normally brine beef, only poultry and maybe pork. 

Drying out is a problem and i would keep it in the medium rare temp range..135-145.  If you cook it to 165 it will be dry and tough most likely.


----------

